# How far does the father's authority go?



## Nse007 (May 16, 2007)

I believe in Federal Headship. But how far does it go? If an unbelieving father asks his son to humiliate himself is this ok (such as disrobing in public or the like)? Do fathers have the authority withold their daughters from marrying? What about in the case of sons? Do fathers cease having headship over a son once he is out of the house and grown? I don't want to go into details but is there a line? If so, where is it?


----------



## bwsmith (May 16, 2007)

Nse007 said:


> I believe in Federal Headship. But how far does it go? If an unbelieving father asks his son to humiliate himself is this ok (such as disrobing in public or the like)? Do fathers have the authority withold their daughters from marrying? What about in the case of sons? Do fathers cease having headship over a son once he is out of the house and grown? I don't want to go into details but is there a line? If so, where is it?



A father’s authority (responsibility) goes as far as his own submission to God; as deep as his own love of God (in Christ), and as wide as his own compassion for God’s children that HE entrusted to his protection, teaching and care. 

He has no authority to do what God forbids – see Luke 15 for when, how and why.


----------

